# [OPENGL] pas de direct rendering (résolu)

## blorent

Bonjour à tous/toutes

J'ai vu que ce sujet a déjà été traité, mais je n'ai trouvé nulle part de solution à mon problème...

Depuis une mise à jour de mon système assez conséquente mes jeux ne démarrent plus  et glxinfo me renvoie "No direct rendering".  Or ce la fonctionnait avant, j'imagine donc que mon installation était correcte et que c'est plutot un problème de configuration...

Voici le message d'erreur de Quake3 (la partie intéressante en tt cas)

```
GL_RENDERER: Mesa GLX Indirect

***********************************************************

 You are using software Mesa (no hardware acceleration)!   

 Driver DLL used: libGL.so.1

 If this is intentional, add

       "+set r_allowSoftwareGL 1"

 to the command line when starting the game.

***********************************************************

```

J'ai une carte graphique Intel i80, les modules sont correctement chargés en je n'ai rien changé à mon xorg.conf entre les moments ou ça allait et ou ça va plus.

Si qqn a une idée je suis tout ouïe

Merci d'avance

----------

## titix

Direct en voyant ton post j'aurai dit que Quake n'aurait pas été configuré pour fonctionner en opengl, là ou ca colle pas c'est au niveau du glxinfo...

Tout porte à croire qu'il s'agit d'un soucis dans la config de xorg, relis le, un auto-merge est si vite arrivé  :Wink: 

----------

## blorent

je l'ai vérifié, il est exactement le même qu'avant le problème...

A noter que j'ai déjà essayé de faire opengl-update xorg-x11 et que ça a rien donné

Je vois vraiment pas ce qui pourrait clocher....

----------

## LostControl

Salut,

Tu as les bonnes permissions sur /dev/dri/* ???

A+

----------

## anigel

```
opengl-update xorg-x11
```

Ca aide ?

----------

## blorent

C'est encore plus drole,  j'ai rien dans "/dev/dri"!!!

Et pour le opengl-update j'avais déjà essayé...

----------

## blorent

geen idee?

----------

## blorent

j'ai vu un nouveau truc, quand j'essaie de lancer qqch qui utilise l'openGl j'ai un message d'erreur dans la console du type

```
xlib : extension "SHAPE" missing
```

Voilà, si qqn sait m'aider...

PS : vous voyez autre chose que "glx" et "dri" que je pourrais mettre dans la section "Module" de xorg.conf?

----------

## blorent

up?

----------

## Enlight

Je me suis rendu compte que j'avais plus de GLX hier soir (driver nvidia) j'ai essayé quelques fixes de bases (opengl-update etc...) mais je me pencherai un peu plus sur la chose ce WE car mon alim n'ayant pas trop la frite j'attend ma nouvelle demain histoire de voir si y'a eu des compiles foireuses.

Par contre pour dri il me semble que c'est maintenant un option dasn les kernels récents

----------

## anigel

J'ai eu exactement le même souci hier soir lors d'une MàJ de mes pilotes ATI !

Auparavant, il fallait cocher le support DRI dans la conf du noyau pour pouvoir utiliser l'accélération 3D (quitte à ne pas sélectionner de pilote noyau). Il semble que cela ait changé. Pour pouvoir à nouveau utiliser l'accélération 3D, j'ai dû éjecter le support DRI du noyau, c'est maintenant le pilote ati-drivers qui se charge de ça...

Ce qui me donne donc :

```
Device Drivers  --->

   Character devices  --->

      [ ] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)
```

Bon courage en tous cas...

----------

## El_Goretto

 *anigel wrote:*   

> J'ai eu exactement le même souci hier soir lors d'une MàJ de mes pilotes ATI !
> 
> Auparavant, il fallait cocher le support DRI dans la conf du noyau pour pouvoir utiliser l'accélération 3D (quitte à ne pas sélectionner de pilote noyau). Il semble que cela ait changé. Pour pouvoir à nouveau utiliser l'accélération 3D, j'ai dû éjecter le support DRI du noyau, c'est maintenant le pilote ati-drivers qui se charge de ça...
> 
> Ce qui me donne donc :
> ...

 

Hum, cette manipulation n'est pas récente, j'avais lu çà dans une howto en juin dernier lorsque j'ai installé ma 1ère gentoo (larmichette)... Bon, ok, je comprendrais que personne ne lise régulièrement les howto des trucs qu'ils ont installés depuis des lustres... :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> [Hum, cette manipulation n'est pas récente, j'avais lu çà dans une howto en juin dernier lorsque j'ai installé ma 1ère gentoo (larmichette)... Bon, ok, je comprendrais que personne ne lise régulièrement les howto des trucs qu'ils ont installés depuis des lustres...

 

En tous cas, jusqu'au noyau 2.6.10 ça ne posait pas de problèmes chez moi. Quoi qu'il en soit... J'ai plus d'idées.

----------

## blorent

voilà je suis en train de recompiler mon noyau sans support DRI, on va voir ce que ça donne... (j'ai pas une carte nvidia, j'imagine que le principe reste le même)

----------

## blorent

bon ben noyau recompilé sans support DRI, j'ai fait "opengl-update xorg-x11" mais toujours "Direct Rendering   no" quand je fais glxinfo....

----------

## blorent

je viens de tout refaire en suivant la DOC, toujours rien... (j'avais oublié de cocher qqch dans menuconfig, c'est maintenant fait)

Avec un noyau 2.6 il ne faut pas "x11-drm" si j'ai bien compris?

----------

## anigel

Tu as quoi dans tes logs ?

Mets-nous ici les lignes contenant "WW" ou "EE", stp.

----------

## El_Goretto

Vous parlez bien tous des pilotes libres des cartes ATI, pas des pilotes ATI proprio? Ou bien le contraire?

----------

## rg421

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Vous parlez bien tous des pilotes libres des cartes ATI, pas des pilotes ATI proprio? Ou bien le contraire?

 

C'est bien là un des problèmes: ça parle des deux... Il faut se décider: soit libre avec radeonfb (attention, il n'y a pas de pilote 3D libre pour ta carte) avec accélération 3D logiciel, soit propriétaire avec les derniers ATI dont j'ai oublié le numéro mais tu dois avoir un thread pas beaucoup plus bas qui en parle: genre ici https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-296726.html?sid=899dbd1d823027b95cf907845dabad5c.

Si tu veux utiliser les drivers libres, je peux t'aider, sinon, ce sera quelqu'un d'autre (c'est pas que je sois raciste (bien qui, finalement: si) mais j'ai chez moi les drivers libres et n'ai jamais installé les drivers proprios).

-- 

Renaud

----------

## anigel

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Vous parlez bien tous des pilotes libres des cartes ATI, pas des pilotes ATI proprio? Ou bien le contraire?

 

Ni l'un ni l'autre en ce qui me concerne. Si on se réfère au post d'origine, il s'agit d'une carte graphique Intel 8x0. Pour ma part, je n'ai mentionné ATI que parceque j'ai rencontré le problème sur ce type de carte chez moi. Tout ça me semblait similaire, CQFD.

Mais visiblement le problème est ailleurs.

----------

## rg421

 *Quote:*   

> Ni l'un ni l'autre en ce qui me concerne. Si on se réfère au post d'origine, il s'agit d'une carte graphique Intel 8x0.

 

Pourquoi est-ce que j'étrais convaincu qu'ils'agissait d'nue Radeon 7600 ?!?  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed: 

Désolé pour le bruit...

-- 

Renaud

----------

## blorent

Désolé mais j'ai jamais beaucoup utilisé les log (jamais en fait) je dois aller voir dans quel fichier?

----------

## loopx

Merci beaucoup anigel, grace à ton ptit conseil lié au kernel, mon problème (même que le tient) est résolu...

Depuis hier, plus de 3D avec les nouveaux drivers ATI + nouveau kernel...

----------

## marvin rouge

blorent: /var/log/Xorg.0.log

Pour voir les warnings:

```
grep WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

Pour les erreurs:

```
grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

jette un coup d'oeil dans /var/log/ , y'a pleins de choses instructives  :Smile: 

----------

## blorent

Ok merci

Alors les résultats..

```

(EE) I810(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI
```

```
(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(WW) I810(0): Primary Pipe is B, switching off second monitor (0x800)

(WW) I810(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xe8000000,0x8000000)

```

Je peux aussi vous donner ce que j'ai coché dans la config de mon noyau, ce serait con de se casser la tête si c'est là que je me suis planté...

----------

## blorent

des idées?

----------

## vicodin's

Désolé, je n'ai aucune solution à te fournir parce que j'ai exactement le même problème que toi  :Sad: 

Alors si quelqu'un a une idée qu'il n'hésite pas, merci  :Wink: 

----------

## blorent

up?

----------

## navidson

y a quelques bugs sur xorg en ce moment genre j ai une ati r128 et j ai plus de DRI , (le bug est corrige sur 6.8.2-r2 )

peut-etre d autres cartes sont concernees.......a voir

----------

## blorent

bon ben j'ai jeté un coup d'oeil à /var/log/Xorg.O.log  apparemment le problème se situe à cete endroit-là

```
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "i915"

(II) I810(0): [drm] drmOpen failed

(EE) I810(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI.

```

J'ai regardé dans /dev/dri, il n'y a rien du tout dans ce dossier!!  Quelqu'un peut me dire comment y'a moyen de corriger ça? C'est une question de config du noyau?  Merci d'avance pour votre aide, TuxRacer me manque...  :Smile: 

----------

## blorent

C'est réglé.... un biess driver qui étais pas coché

----------

## blasserre

 *blorent wrote:*   

> C'est réglé.... un biess driver qui étais pas coché

 

tu veux dire que c'est (résolu)

c'est pas pour t'emmerder, surtout que j'ai pas vraiment aidé...

c'est juste pour la recherche sur le forum ... merci  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

 *blorent wrote:*   

> C'est réglé.... un biess driver qui étais pas coché

 

Tu peux me dire lequel stp? je suis en train de galérer pour faire un xorg.conf pour ma soeur...

----------

## blasserre

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *blorent wrote:*   C'est réglé.... un biess driver qui étais pas coché 
> 
> Tu peux me dire lequel stp? je suis en train de galérer pour faire un xorg.conf pour ma soeur...

 

ça y est elle est consentente ?  :Laughing: 

biess = bios ?

----------

## Apsforps

Je dirais plutôt biess = bête  :Wink:  Ca faisait longtemps que j'avais plus vu de wallon sur un forum informatique tiens... Ca nous change un peu je trouve :p

----------

## blorent

En effet c'est bien du wallon.. 

En ce qui concerne les drivers j'avais bêtement (biessement?) coché les drivers pour les carties Intel 8x0 alors que j'ai une Intel 855GM... J'ai confondu pcq ma carte son elle demande le driver snd-i810.

Sinon à quand un forum en Wallon sur Gentoo.org  :Very Happy:  ?

----------

## Enlight

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*    *blorent wrote:*   C'est réglé.... un biess driver qui étais pas coché 
> 
> Tu peux me dire lequel stp? je suis en train de galérer pour faire un xorg.conf pour ma soeur... 
> 
> ça y est elle est consentente ? 
> ...

 

Sauf si elle préfère passer sa vie à regarder son bios  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

